
Show HN: Search engine for tech jobs - thecoffeebean
http://startupsort.com
======
bliti
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10879450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10879450)

------
joshmn
Charging job seekers? Good luck. Startups may be lucrative but there's a much
better business model out there, or at least that's my impression. I'm open to
being more informed.

